# BC.....what areas are hot or not!?!?



## AndalusianRobyn (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello!

The Lower Mainland is always in need of coaches. We have a massive amount already but the demand is even more incredible. I have had ''not taking any more students'' on my web site for 6 months and still get inquiries. ..

That being said, land is very expensive. Kelowna I would say is the next most concentrated horse community. More affordable land and still a high population. There are lots of horse people all over the province, so really what I look at is how populated the area is so that it is feasible for a lot of people to come out for lessons regularly. Kamloops also has a good horse population. 

My mother grew up in 100 mile- lots of horse people there, but they're a lot more spread out so likely a bit harder to have a large number of consistent students, especially through the cold of winter. Same with Quesnel. 

However, there are people that make it work anywhere in the province. 

Good luck!


----------



## Equestrian2006 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you so much!!!



AndalusianRobyn said:


> Hello!
> 
> The Lower Mainland is always in need of coaches. We have a massive amount already but the demand is even more incredible. I have had ''not taking any more students'' on my web site for 6 months and still get inquiries. ..
> 
> ...


----------



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

Over the last year or two, I've also heard that Prince George is low on trainers/instructors so that's another place you could check out.


----------

